# Who to enter...



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Should I enter Neon (VT) Ryu (HMPK) or my new CT in this months contest?


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Enter New Boy


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

*And Neon wins...*

Wow, Neon has won by a mile. Which pic of him should I enter? I took a picture I liked the most and edited it...

Pic 1 is NOT black and white. It's just been edited so the colors look that way, look carefully and you'll see it. It's slightly more eye pleasing than black and white I think. The other has been made slightly more colorful. Which one should I enter?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Baylee, 
What kind of photo gear do you have? Those are some sharp pictures


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just a "kodak easy share C182" (little digital camera) that my mom won in a photo contest. See, my strategy is take 100 photos, and somewhere in those photos there'll be a good one. 

so, which one should I enter?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoa!!!! I'm impressed! Those look GREAT!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

..that's my strategy too...lol


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

High five for strategy lol!

I'm going to enter the colorful pic everyone! Thanks for helping me pick which fish!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Baylee, check me out on FB. Mikell Wells


----------

